# Sinclair Ferguson - The Free Offer of the Gospel



## Pilgrim72 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just listened to a wonderful sermon by Sinclair Ferguson. 

I thought I'd share ---> SermonAudio.com - The Free Offer of the Gospel

I think I'm gonna listen to it again.


----------

